# Using ultrasonic sensors to locate objects



## Gaurav1993 (Sep 5, 2009)

For my electronics project this year i am thinking about making a device that will locate any object behind your car and map it onto an LCD using ultrasonics. i am thinking about adding two transmitters that rotate 180 degrees(so it can map everything behind the car not just one object) and receivers to the back of a car. has anybody done this before? can anybody think of a better way to do this? or can someone direct me to some websites that have information that can help me?
thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

An ambitious project you got there Guarav, but I have to inform you that the technology has been around for quite sometime. Cadillac introduced thermal imaging on it's Deville models a while back to help drivers see better. Later on, Honda began to incorporate that technology to their cars back in 2004, before anyone new it all other manufacturers followed suit so I'm not sure if its that route you want to take. 

If your realy interested in revolutionizing the auto industry try pondering this idea. Everything on vehicles today has been advanced except in one crucial area, and that is the ability to clean the windshield. For the past 50 years it is the same wiper arm linkage system that has dominated and there has NEVER been a single change in its fundamental design. If you can come up with a better method other than using mechanical linkages, not only will you be in the record books but you'll be rich beyond the dreams of avarice.


----------



## Gaurav1993 (Sep 5, 2009)

the point of my electronics project is not really to invent something that has never been done before but to find a stakeholder who has an issue or problem and then make an electronic device to help solve the issue. Since im just learning how to drive this device could help people learn how to paralell park or as a safety device when your reversing the car and children are around. it would be really helpful if you could send me some links about ultrasonic technology and how ultrasonics have been used to map objects in other applications.
thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Try these links: Understanding Ultrasonics / Ultrasonic sensors


Analog Devices' Inertial Sensing Technology | Inertial Sensors | Sensors | Analog Devices


BEAM Circuits -- Proximity sensors


Manufacturers of Proximity Sensors


----------

